# Excalibur #40-200 │ Deluxe router table kit (Floor model)



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

@*creative*

Many forum members ask about router lifts and we get a lot of inquiries about cast iron router tables. I have kept my eyes open and spotted this model that I thought was worth reviewing.

General International offers the Excalibur router lift and deluxe cast iron table as a set with several options. Cast iron is best in a climate controlled shop; a phenolic table top and an MDF table top are available for those who have shops that are not climate controlled. The Excalibur router lift is available as a separate unit too. This first post is a "get acquainted" look at the deluxe kit.

From the top the Excalibur lift looks similar to most router lifts. Flip it over and the difference is obvious. The motor mount is attached to four screw posts and is raised/lowered like many thickness planers. The motor mount accepts the PC 7518 and the Portamate 3-1/4 hp routers as is. The Milwaukee 5625-20 requires the flat shim shown at the top of photo 4. The two sleeve adapters allow 3-1/4" and 3-1/2" diameter motors to fit. This is the majority of fixed base routers in circulation.

The table has both a 3/4" miter T slot and a smaller T slot for attaching clamps, feather boards, etc.. The mobility kit and leveling feet are included. The steel motor enclosure has an adjustable vent and a combination 2-1/2" into 4" dust port. A hose and clamps are included to reach the fence dust port. The fence has enough unique features that it will be covered in a separate post.

Over the next couple of weeks I will take photos of the set up process and different routing tasks using the table and lift.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike this lift s basically what gave me the idea to build a router table that I can raise and lower . I bought sprockets and 1" threaded rod to mimic what General did with there lift .
I had ordered that lift at one time but changed m mind before it got here .

Never understood how it locks once you set the height so I went with Incra


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike I did not see a link to the distributor, do post one or PM it to me, I am getting a machine delvered to me fromt eh USA in a few weeks and this would fit inside the crate, nice looking lift. N


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

@neville9999

#40-200 ? Deluxe router table kit


----------



## WizardLV (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks Mike!

Couldn't be more timely. I just ordered my system yesterday, though I did buy only the parts required, as I intend to build a router cabinet. As such, I was able to save about $225 over the discount price of $1250, though I see these around at $1500 as well. I did not get the dust collection or the table, so I figure that will cover my cost of materials and hardware for the router cabinet. I need the storage....badly. I'm busting out at the seams everywhere, and will probably build some new shop cabs in the next month to help out. I have an incra system that I like a lot too, though I don't really use the many fine features of that unit, which the fence system provides for. I usually hand cut dovetails, for drawer boxes, etc. Also, the frame system for the Incra unit is why I want build my own router cabinet....finally....and the cast iron top allows for a smaller footprint as well by about ten inches. I look forward to seeing your pics in the coming days, and get a leg up on the build. Much appreciated!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

One member bought this system and had issues with the cast table not lining up well with the lift . He got it resolved I believe many weeks later , and they were helpful in addressing the issue ,but it made me cancel mine .
I'm looking forward to your review Mike as I have a lot of GI tools


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Table not lining up well with the lift Rick? That does not make any sense to me. The lift fits securely into the table opening and there are enough levelers for the entire planet; locating screws to fasten the lift down if desired too. (I have yet to see a lift float away.  )

More info on this please?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike said:


> Table not lining up well with the lift Rick? That does not make any sense to me. The lift fits securely into the table opening and there are enough levelers for the entire planet; locating screws to fasten the lift down if desired too. (I have yet to see a lift float away.  )
> 
> More info on this please?


I've gotta find the thread . It's here somewhere but old now


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Here ya go 

http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...nion-re-general-cast-iron-table-not-flat.html

On page 4 he gets some resolve . Sounds like they may have retooled the system because of his findings 



> At last an update!
> 
> The Excalibur manager swapped out my cast iron table at no cost to me, and we reinstalled my Porter Cable router in the Excalibur lift. However, we once again could not get the lift plate flush with the cast iron table top. We were perplexed by the situation to say the least. The manager took my lift back to General to analyze what was going on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That explains why I hadn't heard of this, it was while I was off the forums due to heath issues. Thanks Rick.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike said:


> That explains why I hadn't heard of this, it was while I was off the forums due to heath issues. Thanks Rick.


Well when I first became a member here I had ordered that then after seeing his post I cancelled the order . They weren't heart broken because it wasn't available at that time for whatever reason , only the lift . 

Not that I've learned from you guys I have changed my views drastically and wouldn't go that route . Not saying there's anything wrong with it as you probably know I'm a huge fan of General , but it's not for me . 
I talked to the head guy from the Excaibur division hoping they would make a larger cast wing to replace that huge extension , but it's not cost effective . 
Because my table saw is a left tilt I can't use there cast wing that already has a hole for there lift


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike said:


> @neville9999
> 
> #40-200 ? Deluxe router table kit


I just have to work out how to get it here. N


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

neville9999 said:


> I just have to work out how to get it here. N


I'd save yourself some heart ache and and money and make your own


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here are some shots from working with the Excalibur cast iron router table and lift. For safety you can use either the adjustable bit guard or the optional push block, either method keeps your fingers away from the bit. I used a brass set up bar for adjusting the fence to center a 1/4" bit in a piece of 3/4" material. The push block has a large clearance hole but you could still get into trouble with bits over 1-1/2" in diameter, something to be aware of. You can attach sacrificial boards to the push block similar to the way they attach to a table saw fence.(I just held the boards in place) The push block glides very smoothly along the table.

I installed the Portamate router which fits the same as the PC 7518 and with the lift all the way up it is very easy to change bits. I also used both the Type 1 and 1A(extended reach) Musclechucks to see if there was an increase in vibration: none noticeable. The soft start was smooth and seems a bit quieter than the 7518.

I used brass set up bars for adjusting the fence to a bearing guided bit and for setting the height of a 3/4" straight bit to slightly over 1/4". All the adjustments for the fence and lift were easy to make. My only complaint was when trying to quickly adjust the bit height the crank handle had a tendency to lift up and the handle would flex enough to hit the fence. By operating the crank slowly these were no issues. After several hours of operation I checked to see how much dust had been left in the router enclosure: none!

I still prefer working with my Router Workshop style tables but I would have to give this table a thumbs up for those who want a lift.


----------

